# My Midas Pair



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

The male is around 15" and female around 13"+.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

maganda!! =)


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

What he said!!!

Did you get those from Roger?
He had some nice young ones a while back when I was there.

How bout you donate a few fry to me before you use them as feeders.:bigsmile:
:lol:


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> What he said!!!
> 
> Did you get those from Roger?
> He had some nice young ones a while back when I was there.
> ...


No not from Rogers. The one from Rogers are Red Devil x Midas hybrid. The male was from Kolewolf Midas offspring and the female is wild caught.

As for feeders.... I will let my other fish to decide if they wanna share or not.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> No not from Rogers. The one from Rogers are Red Devil x Midas hybrid. The male was from Kolewolf Midas offspring and the female is wild caught.
> 
> As for feeders.... I will let my other fish to decide if they wanna share or not.


Not a group I want to argue with... 
I'd walk away bloody & beaten for sure. 
Just tell them your pare Tony wants only a few... say 2.:bigsmile:

ANyways...
I luv your pair, I wanted to get some from Kole too but didn't have my bigger tanks set up @ the time.
Keep the pix coming.

I was @ Rogers a year ago, & those Midas looked a quite white which is why I thought they were Midas.
They were probably around 3-4".


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Not a group I want to argue with...
> I'd walk away bloody & beaten for sure.
> Just tell them your pare Tony wants only a few... say 2.:bigsmile:
> 
> ...


Yep I'll let you know when the fry get to about feeder size. You might as well start your breeding pair as well for future feeders.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks "Monster King".


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah u finally posted their pics. Hopefully nothing goes wrong...


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*for sure*



bingerz said:


> maganda!! =)


sana may flower horn den.... have you seen competitions sa pinas on flower horn on youtube .... how beautiful their bump on head... its so gorgeous...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

THat is a nice pair Earl. I'll line up for fry .


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

the fry can do well in my tigrinus tank and my golden dorado tank as well... hurry up...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Ah u finally posted their pics. Hopefully nothing goes wrong...


Yes I know what you mean. Totally forgot about it again. But watahell, Lol!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jozzybdv said:


> sana may flower horn den.... have you seen competitions sa pinas on flower horn on youtube .... how beautiful their bump on head... its so gorgeous...


Yep I do have flowerhorns. A ZZ dragon and a thaisilk. I'm creating my own hybrid of all the known most aggressive cichlid outthere and call it Pinoy King Cichlids.

The bloodlines will be....
Caquetaia Umbriferus
Excichlasoma cf. ornatum
Excichlasoma festae
Excichlasoma beani
Nandopsis haitiensis
Amphilophus amarillo
Amphilophus chancho
Amphilophus citrinellus
Amphilophus labiatus
Amphilophus lyonsi
Amphilophus trimaculatum
vieja argentea
Vieja breidohri
Vieja zonata
Parachromis dovii
Parachromis managuensis
Parachromis motaguensis
Herichthys labridens
Herichthys carpintis
Hoplarchus psittacus


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> THat is a nice pair Earl. I'll line up for fry .


If all won't get eaten by my fish.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> the fry can do well in my tigrinus tank and my golden dorado tank as well... hurry up...


How big are the tigrinus? The 7" jurunes I had from you died when it ate a midas fry. The dorado however will be fun to watch.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

added new old pics


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Now I really want a few of these fry!!!
Remember I asked 1st in this thread. 
Great pair!!!
I luv how red that girl is!!!
Post pix of the fry when they're be enough.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Now I really want a few of these fry!!!
> Remember I asked 1st in this thread.
> Great pair!!!
> I luv how red that girl is!!!
> Post pix of the fry when they're be enough.


Well I will need permission from the Bo$$ tank my Emperor snakehead. He owns the tank. I'm simply just the care taker.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Good looking fish...


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll give you back fry if I can get them to breed with mine.
Just want to spice up my gene pool.:lol:
I have a nice lil Barred Midas who I'm growing out now.
If I can get a female as nice as your female... Damn!!!:bigsmile:

Be sure to let the boss/kuya know that he'll be compensated. :lol: 

My female is still too small for my big RD(yet), but too big for my lil guy. 
She lays eggs every few weeks.
I'm trying to bulk her up with earthworms once a week.
Same diet + 3 different pellets daily for the lil guy, I'm hoping he catches up with my female, since males grow faster.

What do you feed your guys to help with growth & color?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> How big are the tigrinus? The 7" jurunes I had from you died when it ate a midas fry. The dorado however will be fun to watch.


the tigrinus is about 7" now. Quite fat for its length.

You should see the dorado. Someone gave me a rainbow, a rather large rainbow. I dropped it in the dorado tank thinking the rainbow will be fast enough, the whole school of dorado went at it all the way around the tank. It is like a bunch of arrows trying to hit and follow a moving target...

Needless to say, I scoop out the rainbow and now it is safe in my pleco tank.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> the tigrinus is about 7" now. Quite fat for its length.
> 
> You should see the dorado. Someone gave me a rainbow, a rather large rainbow. I dropped it in the dorado tank thinking the rainbow will be fast enough, the whole school of dorado went at it all the way around the tank. It is like a bunch of arrows trying to hit and follow a moving target...
> 
> Needless to say, I scoop out the rainbow and now it is safe in my pleco tank.


Damn those guys sound like real beasts!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

monsters. very nice!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> I'll give you back fry if I can get them to breed with mine.
> Just want to spice up my gene pool.:lol:
> I have a nice lil Barred Midas who I'm growing out now.
> If I can get a female as nice as your female... Damn!!!:bigsmile:
> ...


Wow a barred midas!!! I'm looking for one myself. How big is the barred midas. I have 1 left around 3" from the last bactch but not sure of male or female still very small. As was planning to keep it as it looks like it's gonna turn super red like the mother. If you want the lil' midas it's yours. I have natural sunlight to develop intense red for them and that is why you can see green algae growing on the side. The left side of the tank where they lay eggs is close to the window. I also feed hikari massivore, hikari jumbo carnivore sticks, hikari cihlid bio-gold plus, shrimp or prawn, pacific smelt and carrots.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> the tigrinus is about 7" now. Quite fat for its length.
> 
> You should see the dorado. Someone gave me a rainbow, a rather large rainbow. I dropped it in the dorado tank thinking the rainbow will be fast enough, the whole school of dorado went at it all the way around the tank. It is like a bunch of arrows trying to hit and follow a moving target...
> 
> Needless to say, I scoop out the rainbow and now it is safe in my pleco tank.


You should just took a video instead. Lol! I might grab some of the dorados maybe 3 of them once I pay my tax income. Save me 3.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

PM'd...


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice pair Midas ! 
how u kno wthe female, because she also have hump! it is hard to look,,, 
thks


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> very nice pair Midas !
> how u kno wthe female, because she also have hump! it is hard to look,,,
> thks


How do I know it's a female...? Because it already layed eggs and this upcoming spawn will be the 3rd time. Female midas do grow nuchual hump as well but not as big as the male. Also another way is to flip it and vent and check if it's a female or a male. Cichlids are ctually easy to tell if male or female even when young.


----------

